
Outlook 2007--downgrade no longer - mattculbreth
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/04/19.html
======
benhoyt
What about using Google Desktop to index your email? I use Gmail (brilliant
search) but still download my email into Thunderbird every so often for a
backup. Then Google Desktop indexes my Thunderbird mail nicely, and I can find
it just by "hitting" Ctrl twice.

gibsonf1, as for importing Outlook email, Gmail can't do it directly, but
here's a tool: <http://www.marklyon.org/gmail/.> Not sure I'd recommend
importing "several gigs" though -- Gmail allows up to 2.8GB. I'd probably just
switch but keep Outlook and index your old mail with Google Desktop. Gmail is
brilliant (as long as you have broadband).

~~~
mattculbreth
That's a good idea on backups. It's nice to have an offline repository for
your email. I use a Mac but I could do the same thing with Thunderbird/Mail
and Spotlight.

~~~
andreyf
I never got that... what's the point of backup up GMail? Aren't the chances of
a local copy going bad 100's of times greater than GMail losing your mail?

~~~
mattculbreth
The point would be offline access to email. I used to use Outlook in
disconnected mode on planes, back when I got a couple hundred emails a day. It
made a big difference. Thankfully I don't get that volume of email right now.

------
mattculbreth
I've switched to web-based mail entirely. I've still got Outlook 2007 for a
bit of lingering corporate mail, but I've switched fully over to GMail for
both personal and my startup's use.

That's one thing I've found interesting about Xobni. I wonder how many of
their peers (us I guess) actually use Outlook?

~~~
brezina
Among our startup friends there are only a few Outlook users. Among our
friends in the population at large, nearly everyone uses Outlook for their
work email. Most of the big sneezers in the valley also use Outlook.

~~~
mattculbreth
Ok, thanks for the answer. Do you have any plans for non-Outlook users? GMail
for example?

~~~
brezina
We'll have to wait and see..

